# How long does it take to get handicap processed?



## Shanks a lot! (Apr 13, 2012)

Posted my third card in to my club today, my 3 scores were 89, 92, and a 90 and was wondering if anyone knew roughly how long it roughly takes to get sorted? Really want to play in some comps!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 13, 2012)

depends how good your handicap secretary is, my friend put in his third card on Good Friday and got his handicap today.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends how efficient your handicap secretary/committee is. Once the cards are in hand, it only takes a few minutes if you have already disclosed your previous playing history. With the three cards mentioned I would be asking you some questions.


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Apr 13, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			depends how good your handicap secretary is, my friend put in his third card on Good Friday and got his handicap today.
		
Click to expand...

Well, i'll be happy if mine gets done that quickly. Played a round with the handicap secretary when I first joined, i'll have to have a word if I see him this weekend!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2012)

rosecott said:



			With the three cards mentioned I would be asking you some questions.
		
Click to expand...

What questions...?


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Apr 13, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Depends how efficient your handicap secretary/committee is. Once the cards are in hand, it only takes a few minutes if you have already disclosed your previous playing history. With the three cards mentioned I would be asking you some questions.
		
Click to expand...

I've only been playing for 8 months, so as far as playing history goes, there isn't too much apart from some really embarrassing scores!


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 13, 2012)

About 10 mins from handing it in to the h/cap guy and him finding you in the bar and telling you


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 13, 2012)

I handed in one card (a shocker too) the handicap secretary came over to me and asked if I had any other cards, I told him I had a 90 that was a week old but not signed by another member, he took my word for it and stuck me off 19. Then went out and shot an 81 and he gave me a funny look. Cut me 2 shots and have barely been able to hit a ball since.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 13, 2012)

Imurg said:



			What questions...?
		
Click to expand...

About his history - to make sure that he's not a beginner who would not be submitting such consistent cards - I'm naturally cautious (suspicious).
 I had a new member whose 3 cards suggested 24 but the card markers felt he was much better than that. He maintained that his previous handicap was over 6 years ago. He was soon down to 18 with General Play cuts. He was then on television shown playing golf off a handicap of 15 in an undercover DWP video leading to prosecution for claiming Disabilty Living Allowance. He's now inside for 4 months.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2012)

Not sure about cards for handicaps but our comp cards are usually done by the next day and the results posted unless there is a discrepancy affecting the result


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2012)

My old handicap was from 20 years ago and it was taken into consideration when I joined my current club!

I think it was about a week between handing my last card in and finding my handicap out.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2012)

marked the 3rd card for a mate tonight. if he doesnt get a 28 ill be surprised. he was brutal tonight. the wind didnt help. at least he will know where he stands and can work at getting cut. he didnt drive well tonight and that put him in a lot of bother. really think he needs another lesson to get a tune up. his set up has slipped back into old habbits before he took 6 lessons.


----------

